# For sure this Mal has no equipment fix.



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Pursuit-ends-in-Corona-481458201.html


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Very nice. Love the final launch. Very committed and civil. That'll leave a mark. =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent work and seeing the same dog interact with the kids is a big plus!


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

Awesome


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Khoi Pham said:


> Video: Pursuit Ends With K-9 Takedown in Corona


Dog is like, “This meet and greet is cute, but boring. Can we go get some bad guys now?” 😁


----------

